# Heroes *may contain spoilers*



## Damaratus (Feb 27, 2007)

Well since this is here I thought I might start a thread on the TV series Heroes.

Heroes on Wikipedia

I started watching this series from the very start and haven't been disappointed yet.  Really good writing and a very nice selection of cast.  Even the cameos have been well picked, in my opinion anyway.  The best thing is that I find the characters believable, as in they do really seem to be regular people who discover that they have extraordinary abilities.

For those who haven't I highly suggest checking out the episodes, if you can find them, on Youtube; or downloading them from NBCs main site the starting episodes aren't available there anymore (I think).  Also you can look at things that happen between episodes via the online comics/graphic novels.  Get up to date and then take a look at the rest of the conversation going on here so we don't ruin it for ya.

For those of you who have been watching the show, what do you think?  Who's your favorite hero and why?  What do you think of the story so far.  Yes I realize that there's only one episode left in this current season, but that will give other people time to play catch up.

I'm no good at playing favorites, but I can say that I've enjoyed the development of all of the characters on the show.  It even hurts when some of the minor characters die, somehow the writers manage to create a rather full character in less than an episodes time and it's that much difficult when you realize what's going to happen to them.  Such an instance happened with Dale Smither the auto mechanic with super hearing from last week's episode.

Anyway, I won't ramble any longer, just wanted to find out what other people think about the show and such.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been dying to see that series, but it seems like one that's more rewarding watching it from start to finish... so I'll more than likely have to wait for the DVD boxed set.


----------



## Damaratus (Feb 27, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> I've been dying to see that series, but it seems like one that's more rewarding watching it from start to finish... so I'll more than likely have to wait for the DVD boxed set.



It's surprisingly one of the first TV series I've seen that I would buy the box set of even after seeing the whole thing through episode by episode.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 27, 2007)

To be honest it was kind of slow before, now it's definitely kicking up seriously. I really enjoy the series overall. I liked the waitress Hiro was interested in when it comes to minor characters.

I dunno about a favorite because they've been doing such a good job of making them interesting but I really would like to see more of Micah and D.L. The father son aspect is really interesting. D.L is just a regular ole' Shadowcat XD


----------



## dragonfan (Feb 28, 2007)

i don't watch this show that much but my mind is set to game shows and newer game shows.XD


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 7, 2007)

I was very pleased with how they progressed Heroes. By the way NBC.com hosts all the episodes if people want to watch. I've been reading the comics too, and was pointed out that there were some "Easter Eggs" even embedded in the comics.

I should also mention Hana aka "Wireless" will be a very interesting character to follow, her and Micah's power could put them in some interesting team situations.


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Mar 9, 2007)

all I want to say, is Eccelston looked SO MUCH better in Doctor Who ;-) whut can i say, I liked him tall, funny, and shorned.


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 14, 2007)

BijouxDeFoxxe said:
			
		

> all I want to say, is Eccelston looked SO MUCH better in Doctor Who ;-) whut can i say, I liked him tall, funny, and shorned.



now you're weird on this post don't ask why.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 20, 2007)

/me necros the thread.

I just wanted to remind fans this coming Monday, April 23 will start up the final episodes!


----------

